# one more!



## mamadoo (Aug 27, 2008)

Ok, I have an extremely sturdy stand (it's a pine cabinet). Just put my 20 gallon on it, and the tank wobbled a tiny bit (millimeter maybe). Added water (couple inches) and now is sitting sturdy. Checked to see if the cabinet was level, from side to side, it's perfect. front to back, the bubble is a tiny bit off (though still in between the two lines).
Should I empty it and put cardboard under the tank? Leave it as it is?
Once again, thanks!


----------



## I_dude (May 9, 2008)

Go to home depot and but some shims.
Dirt cheap thing strips of wood that you can wedge underneath your tank to bring the meniscus level.

I don't think you need to empty your tank unless its all wobbly in which case I would empty ASAP


----------



## mamadoo (Aug 27, 2008)

Not wobbly at all. Can't see that it's not level by looking at it. The cabinet doesn't move either.
I did have a tank on there before, it was a 20g rimless, sat for over a year. This one has trim, and I haven't had a 20g with trim before. Just nervous that all that's holding it up is the trim.


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

Don't worry about the trim, it's designed to hold it up. If you had a tank and the stand was fine, then by all means fill it up slowly and check on a regular basis. 

20 gal doesn't seem to be alot of water, but it is once it's all over your floor.


----------

